

Intelligence is Irrelevant: An MIT Alum’s Advice to a Struggling Student - mvs
http://calnewport.com/blog/

======
riledhel
url for the post itself is
[http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/01/09/intelligence-is-
irrele...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/01/09/intelligence-is-irrelevant-
an-mit-alums-advice-to-a-struggling-student/) can someone update it?

------
vonsydov
cal was in my study group for theory of dist systems. he's pretty goddamn
smart. funny you see the title from him.

